# What is normal?



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I keep asking people if what I'm feeling is normal. Why can't I trust myself/my instincts anymore? I literally ask people "should I be feeling this way?" It's very frustrating.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Self-doubt ... I've been separated for a little more than a month now. Everyday I ask myself if I'm making the right choice. It's part of the process. Have to work on learning to be decisive and not second guess so much that it hinders your ability to make decisions. It's best to make a decision than to never make one and be paralyzed in limbo.


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm really not good at that. I second guess everthing right now. thanks Lifescript. Hopefully others find peace knowing they aren't the only ones.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Definitely, 

I spend my days stressing out/planning what i will say the next time i see the W, then of course it doesn't go as i planned. Then i stress some more and doubt myself. Every single thing is picked apart in my mind. Trying to get better about that.


----------

